# Problema de control no lineal como encontrar un modelo de espacio de estado



## xmenjan (Jun 29, 2009)

soy nuevo en el foro 


un modelo matematico que describe una amplificadora variedad de fisica no lineal  sistemas en la enesima ecuacion deferencial de orden 
va la formula que esta adjunta

donde u y Y son variables escalares. con u como entrada y Y como salida, encontrar un modelo de espacio de estado 

ese es mi priblema pero no he podido hacerlo se los agradeceria mucho su ayuda


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 29, 2009)

Y eso como se come o para que es? yo creo que la pregunta seria mas adecuada en un foro de matematicas...


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 29, 2009)

Chico3001: El analisis por espacio de estado pertenece al area de Control Automatico. Su relacion con la Electronica podes verla en el apunte de donde se saco ese ejercicio: http://www.eie.fceia.unr.edu.ar/~marimar/snl/Apunte.pdf


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 29, 2009)

ahora entiendo por que control nunca fue mi materia preferida...  aunque la entiendo mas que a electromasoquismo...


----------



## foso (Jun 30, 2009)

Explicate un poco mejor que es lo que queres. Ahí pusiste una ecuación que es más lineal que la ruta 3 desde Rio Colorado hasta Bahia Blanca. Estas mezclando todo en el mensaje.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 30, 2009)

Foso:  En  g(t,y,y'...)  , *g es una funcion arbitraria* de variables t,y,y'...


----------



## xmenjan (Jun 30, 2009)

saludos esque es un problema de control no lineal y es la ecuacion de un sistema lineal y lo que me piden es obtener su ecuacion de estados pero no tengo idea como se obtiene les agradeceria mucho su ayuda

eduardo se ve que tu sabes del tema ayudame porfa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2009)

xmenjan dijo:
			
		

> saludos esque *es un problema de control no lineal* y *es la ecuacion de un sistema lineal* y lo que me piden es obtener su ecuacion de estados pero no tengo idea como se obtiene les agradeceria mucho su ayuda



Has visto lo que te he marcado arriba?

Que es lo no lineal de lo que hablás?
El controlador que vas a usar? Por que si el sistema es lineal....tu problema no existe. Es una representación del sistema en el espacio de estados y punto.

Las ecuaciones del sistema en el espacio de estados son ecuaciones matriciales, y para tu caso, donde tenés ecuaciones diferenciales en derivadas parciales de orden n, sería algo como:

x' = A(t).x + B(t).u  ---> para el vector de estados
y = C(t).x + D(t).u  ---> para el vector de salida

Donde x', y, x, u son vectores columna y A(t), B(t), C(t) y D(t) son matrices.

Para más datos, leé: "Ingeniería de Control Moderno", Katsuhiko Ogata - Capítulo 14 (en la versión arcaica que yo tengo)

Saludos!

PD: Preguntar esto acá es medio como descolocado y con una ecuación tan genérica como la que has dado y sin ninguna explicación nopretendas maravillas en la respuestas. Mejor andá y leé un libro que va a aprender más que revoleando cosas por acá.


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 30, 2009)

Sabes que explicar esto por este medio es un poco complicado pero eso fijo, pero fijo lo encuentras en el libro de Katsuhiko Ogata "Ingenieria de Control Moderna" (control análogo), yo estudie con ese , por otro lado hay otro libro "Sistemas de Control Automático" de  Benjamin Kuo, que tambien lo he escuchado bastante pero no he tratado con el, pero dicen que también es buenísimo.

Como dice ezavalla, esa ecuación es muy genérica mira los libros.  

Pd: Los libros lo puedes descargar de la web solo es buscar un poco.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 1, 2009)

Xmenjan: Por lo visto sentis bastante rechazo por la lectura y te gusta recibir todo digerido listo para copiar. 
Ese ejercicio es el primero propuesto en el libro de Khalil "Nonlinear Systems" (cap. 1 , ejercicio 1.1 ) cuya traduccion tenes en el apunte del link que puse antes.  Si te tomas la molestia de leerlo vas a encontrarte con ejemplos en sistemas no lineales de 2do orden.

En el caso del ejercicio, basta extender los ejemplos anteriores, si llamas a las variables de estado:
 x1 = y
 x2 = y'
 x3 = y''
 .. = ..
 xn = Dn_1 y  (derivada n-1 de y)

La ecuacion te queda
 x1' = x2
 x2' = x3
 x3' = x4
 ... = ...
 xn_1' = xn
 xn'  = g(t,x1,x2,x3,...xn,u)



Ah!  Respecto a otras bibliografias. El Ogata no toca sistemas *no lineales* por espacio de estado, solamente por funcion descriptiva y plano de fase.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Ah!  Respecto a otras bibliografias. El Ogata no toca sistemas *no lineales* por espacio de estado, solamente por funcion descriptiva y plano de fase.



Sip, pero la referencia del Ogata es para que vea los que es un espacio de estado y se entere de la vida, por que postear esa consulta sin saber donde esta parado, y encima, que se lo den hecho...


----------



## xmenjan (Jul 1, 2009)

eduardo: gracias por tu ayuda tratare de entender el tema a ver y hacer el problema y ya si me trabo en algo espero pueda contar con  tu ayuda ........


----------

